# Student ID checking



## rofljen (Oct 16, 2008)

If I were to get the student advantage discount, would they ask to see the card?

The reason I am asking is that my brother has one, never uses it, and would allow me to use it for my tickets.


----------



## Shotgun7 (Oct 16, 2008)

When you book your ticket, the agent will just ask for the card number. (So you don't really need the card, just ur #). Problem for you is that the card is registered to somebody with a different name than you.... so you can't use your brother's card. I'm pretty sure there's no possible way that you can.

But I definately would recommend you buy one for yourself. The $20 year subscription is well worth it for the 15% dicount. Before I got my FL rail pass, I probably saved over $70 in the 10 months I used my card.


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Oct 16, 2008)

They won't typically ask for it on the train- But you might as well get it... Cause I don't think that you'll be able to buy a ticket without out- leave it at that. But one for yourself.

And if you can't wait, then pay full price.


----------



## BobWeaver (Oct 17, 2008)

rofljen said:


> If I were to get the student advantage discount, would they ask to see the card?The reason I am asking is that my brother has one, never uses it, and would allow me to use it for my tickets.


I've never been asked for my Student Advantage card ever. I still carry it on trips when I purchased tickets using the discount, though.


----------



## rofljen (Oct 17, 2008)

Shotgun7 said:


> When you book your ticket, the agent will just ask for the card number. (So you don't really need the card, just ur #). Problem for you is that the card is registered to somebody with a different name than you.... so you can't use your brother's card. I'm pretty sure there's no possible way that you can.
> But I definately would recommend you buy one for yourself. The $20 year subscription is well worth it for the 15% dicount. Before I got my FL rail pass, I probably saved over $70 in the 10 months I used my card.



I actually purchased my ticket online using the card number, and it worked. I should not have a problem if I get my ticket from the machine.


----------



## sechs (Oct 18, 2008)

ALC_Rail_Writer said:


> They won't typically ask for it on the train- But you might as well get it... Cause I don't think that you'll be able to buy a ticket without out- leave it at that. But one for yourself.


Of course, when they do ask and you can't produce, expect some combination of the following:

1. Paying full price for a new ticket

2. Being thrown of the train (possibly not a station)

3. Being fined

4. Being arrested

If you can afford one or all of those consequences, then I guess your free to take your chances.


----------



## sky12065 (Oct 18, 2008)

sechs said:


> ALC_Rail_Writer said:
> 
> 
> > They won't typically ask for it on the train- But you might as well get it... Cause I don't think that you'll be able to buy a ticket without out- leave it at that. But one for yourself.
> ...


You forgot:

5. Being sent to Guantanamo Bay upon conviction :lol:


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Oct 18, 2008)

sechs said:


> ALC_Rail_Writer said:
> 
> 
> > They won't typically ask for it on the train- But you might as well get it... Cause I don't think that you'll be able to buy a ticket without out- leave it at that. But one for yourself.
> ...


Unless you give them a problem, I doubt they are going to 3 or 4 you. Definitely not 4 unless you push back.


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Oct 18, 2008)

Green Maned Lion said:


> sechs said:
> 
> 
> > ALC_Rail_Writer said:
> ...


Number 1 is typically the most likely option unless you act like a pissy student.

Don't get me wrong, I have a 4-year membership with SA and always carry my card with me.

But the answer to the question is indeed- yes, they typically won't ask. Especially if you book online.


----------



## sechs (Oct 19, 2008)

Green Maned Lion said:


> Unless you give them a problem, I doubt they are going to 3 or 4 you. Definitely not 4 unless you push back.


Personally, I would not tempt the possibility of a grumpy conductor taking the effort to have you taken into custody at the next station, even if you're fully cooperative.


----------



## zoltan (Oct 19, 2008)

I gather that my ISIC card (international student identity card) gets me the same 15% discount as the student advantage card. It hasn't failed me before, but perhaps there are exceptions where the Student Advantage is more advantageous?


----------



## Tony (Oct 19, 2008)

rofljen said:


> If I were to get the student advantage discount, would they ask to see the card?The reason I am asking is that my brother has one, never uses it, and would allow me to use it for my tickets.


According to Amtrak, anyone using the Student Advantage discount has to be prepared to show (1) Your Student Advantage card and (2) a current/valid student school ID and (3) a photo ID. Yes, all three.

Just how alike do you look like your bother? If someone compared his driver's licence photo (which you have to be carrying on you) to you, would it "pass"?


----------



## AlanB (Oct 19, 2008)

zoltan said:


> I gather that my ISIC card (international student identity card) gets me the same 15% discount as the student advantage card. It hasn't failed me before, but perhaps there are exceptions where the Student Advantage is more advantageous?


I wouldn't think so. Amtrak only honors the Student Advantage card to my knowledge. Therefore you'd have to join that program in order to get the discount.


----------



## zoltan (Oct 19, 2008)

AlanB said:


> I wouldn't think so. Amtrak only honors the Student Advantage card to my knowledge. Therefore you'd have to join that program in order to get the discount.


There definitely is that 15% discount, as shown here:

http://www.amtrak.com/servlet/ContentServe...ibsref=preffare

Which I have seen applied on the final reservation quote on the Amtrak website.


----------



## amtrakmichigan (Oct 19, 2008)

I know the original subject of this thread was about the Student Advantage card, but I would like to share my experiences with my AAA membership discount. You then can draw your own conclusion.

I have asked 3 or 4 different Conductors over the past few years on the Wolverine service trains about checking membership cards on board. All of them basically gave me the same answer that really "they dont care". I had one tell me that he is just happy that people are riding the train and didn't really care if they belonged to AAA or using their next door neighbors membership card.

Here in Michigan MANY residents belong to AAA. This is probably why I had another Conductor tell me that he never checks because sometimes over 50% of the passengers on Wolverine trains have a AAA discount ticket. He went on to say he would never have enough time to check everybodys membership card and still perform other duties throughout the trip.

One of our family trips last year from Ann Arbor to Chicago, we purchesed every business class seat so we could have a "private car". I purchesed all 18 seats online using my AAA card. You would think the conductor might raise an eyebrow to the chances of 18 people belonging to AAA. Not once did a conductor ask anybody for a membership card on either leg of the trip, nor even asked for ID's.

It's kind of silly to think that a Conductor is going to check for a membership card, find out that you dont have one. then proceed to do the paper work to sell refund and then sell a new set of tickets. Even on a $100 coach ticket, the discount for AAA is only $10 and $15 for the student advantage card. Hardly enough for a Conductor to go through the hassle.

So I would guess that unless your a 50 year old man riding on a Student card, the Conductors wouldn't even blink a eye. I think most just care that you have a paid ticket from 'point a' to 'point b'.


----------



## AlanB (Oct 19, 2008)

zoltan said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> > I wouldn't think so. Amtrak only honors the Student Advantage card to my knowledge. Therefore you'd have to join that program in order to get the discount.
> ...


Yes, the Student Advantage card nets one 15% off, but the ISIC card does not. You have to join the Student Advantage program to get the discount.


----------



## darien-l (Oct 19, 2008)

AlanB said:


> Yes, the Student Advantage card nets one 15% off, but the ISIC card does not. You have to join the Student Advantage program to get the discount.


Alan, that's not correct. As a former student, I used my ISIC card many, many times to get the 15% discount on Amtrak. I just went to Amtrak.com to double-check, and sure enough, when you make your reservation, one of the options for "passenger type" is "ISIC", which nets you a 15% discount.

Incidentally, I was never, ever asked to produce an ISIC card or a student ID, and I used the ISIC discount dozens of times. Even after my card expired, Amtrak.com would still accept the number. I stopped using it after I was no longer a student, though.


----------



## darien-l (Oct 19, 2008)

amtrakmichigan said:


> So I would guess that unless your a 50 year old man riding on a Student card, the Conductors wouldn't even blink a eye.


Even then, chances are they won't check. When I was a grad student, I took Amtrak to some conferences with my officemate and fellow grad student, who was in his mid-40s. He got himself a Student Advantage card to get the Amtrak discount, and none of the conductors ever asked to see it or his student ID. I don't think they're trained to look for that kind of thing and/or don't want to make their jobs any more difficult than they already are.


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Oct 19, 2008)

darien-l said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, the Student Advantage card nets one 15% off, but the ISIC card does not. You have to join the Student Advantage program to get the discount.
> ...


He's right. I always wondered what that was...


----------



## AlanB (Oct 19, 2008)

darien-l said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, the Student Advantage card nets one 15% off, but the ISIC card does not. You have to join the Student Advantage program to get the discount.
> ...


I stand corrected, or rather sit corrected as I type this. :lol:

I haven't been a student for years, so I never looked and never even heard any mention of any student discount other than the Student Advantage one.


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Oct 19, 2008)

AlanB said:


> darien-l said:
> 
> 
> > AlanB said:
> ...


This forum is a special place where we are all corrected. Eventually we will have perfect knowledge of Amtrak and there will be nothing left for us to correct.

Aw who am I kidding...


----------



## sechs (Oct 20, 2008)

amtrakmichigan said:


> It's kind of silly to think that a Conductor is going to check for a membership card, find out that you dont have one. then proceed to do the paper work to sell refund and then sell a new set of tickets.


It's a lot easier to toss people off the train than to get them to pay the appropriate price.

Once again, the question isn't what is the probability of getting away with fraud, but whether it would be worth suffering the consequences if caught.


----------

